# Calculator for helixes



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's another calculator that I was sent today:

http://blog.model-train-help.com/2015/01/free-model-railroad-helix-calculator.html


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you play with it? I threw a few numbers and checked the output, it seemed reasonable.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

No, since I'm not considering a helix, I didn't bother to play with it. I just thought some here might find it useful. Glad to hear it's likely a usable thing.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not either but it was fun to change different numbers around and see what it came up with. Still don't understand the ring size, maybe useful for double track helix.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bwells said:


> I'm not either but it was fun to change different numbers around and see what it came up with. Still don't understand the ring size, maybe useful for double track helix.


I think it just refers to the width of the sub-roadbed you are using (in their example video - a 4" wide roadbed.) It then gives you the inner and outer radii to cut based upon your chosen radius curves.


----------

